# Price to add 2 outdoor spigots to house?



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Builder only installed one spigot in the backyard. :roll:

I have a crawlspace and would like to add a spigot to the front and side to make watering easier. Any idea what this would cost? Google is giving me huge price variances.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

soooooo many variables! It may only be $100-200 in materials cost but the man-hours could be all over the map. You'd need to get eyes on the job for accurate estimates, unfortunately.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Licensed plumber in NY is not cheap could be more friendly in your area. I would ask around to family and friends see if there's a handy man type guy or plumbers helper looking for side work it's really not a big difficult job either one can do it. My big concern is the crawl space that the pipes can freeze in the winter if not condition space. Make sure you can drain the lines before winter.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

If you have access to the water lines in the crawl space, you might want to consider doing this yourself. I've added hose bibs to a couple of different houses and it was pretty straight forward.


----------

